# kennt wer noch Etherlords 1+2



## Junpei (21. März 2009)

Also wenn ihr das spiel kennt wisst ihr sicherlich das das (also aus meiner sicht) ein klassiker ist jetzt zu meiner frage kennt jemand ein spiel was von der struktur ähnlich ist und vom spass genauso gut ???


----------



## non_believer (21. März 2009)

Ich kenne und spielte viel Etherlords II mit nem Kumpel, aber als ähnliches Spiel fällt mir im Moment nur Pokemon ein. 

Ich denke das das Spiel in seiner Form einzigartig war.


----------



## Junpei (21. März 2009)

Nach langer forschung bin ich auf battleforge gestossen was vom prinzip her ziemlich ähnlich ist nur das ea für die karten bares verlangt und das spiel somit flach fällt leider... schade ich dachte zumindestens das so ein guter titel wie Etherlords einen 3 teil als fortsetzung rausbringt aber leider auch dies nicht -.- 

Pokemon als vergleich finde ich ziemlich hart ^^


----------

